# Restaurer / Re-Jailbreaker Son ATV2



## Eldoctor62 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon Apple TV 2 est jailbreaké depuis bien longtemps... Cependant en ce moment elle se comporte très bizarrement redemarre, plantage etc... 

Je voudrais la restaurer ou la re-jailbreaker avec SP...

Est ce possible sans la mettre a jour ?

Car si je l'a met a jour adieu Plex... Et la ce serait le drame !!!

D'avance merci ;-)


----------

